# canon 60d question about viewfinder capture.



## pilcrow82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am new here and new owner of a canon 60d. Which I love!! But my question is, is there a way to capture what the viewfinder sees while its zoomed in? 

For instance, ill zoom in on something, then use the digital zoom 5x or 10x and the object is clear and highly detailed in the viewfinder. I take the picture and review it. the picture is then zoomed out and all the detail is lost and a blur pretty much.. how can I capture what the viewfinder/digital zoom sees? this also applies to the movie mode.. I can use the 5x 10x zoom.. but when I hit record, it auto zooms out and you cant record what your trying to capture. 

I take pictures of a lot of wild life, birds, coyotes ect so there usually at a distance and the 5x or 10x helps a lot. 

If there isnt a way around this, I hope canon releases a new update that lets us capture what is being seen in the viewfinder. 

thanks for any help!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, you're asking about what you see on the screen, not what you see in the 'view finder'.  The viewfinder is the 'window' at the top of the camera that allows you to actually look out the lens via a series of mirrors.  

Secondly, no....you can't just take the photo of the zoomed in view that you can see on the screen (when in live view mode).  But you can get the same thing by cropping the image later.
You probably don't want to crop your image down to what you'd get with 10x zoom though...as you'd be loosing most of the pixels in your image.  

To get a 'closer' (more zoomed in) photo...you'd need a longer lens (longer focal length).


----------



## pilcrow82 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha your right, sorry for the mix up... kind of disappointed that you cant capture whats on the screen with the 60d. I was looking at a bird at a distance and it picked up all the detail on it. but the picture that was taken looked like a huge blur. hope canon fixes this, sense the cheaper cameras with digital zoom will capture whats on the screen. thanks for the help!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

It's not a problem that needs to be fixed.

Think about it like this.  Your camera takes photos at what, 18 mega pixels?  
Digital zoom would give you less pixels because it just zooms in...so if you zoomed in 10 times, you might end up with an image that is only 1.8 mega pixels....so what's the point of that?


----------



## Drake (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you talking about the 5x and 10x zoom on the LCD while in Live View? It's a feature to help you focus lens manually, not digital zoom for taking photos.


----------



## pilcrow82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I know what your sayin.. but Im trying to figure out, why is it on the screen,  its all sharp and clear while zoomed in. But in the picture thats taken, all that clarity is gone. I dont understand why you cant capture whats shown on the screen. 

I know you loose a lot of pixels while zoomed in... but the difference in the zoom/screen to picture is horrible. 

any chance ya know why you cant record video while zoomed in?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 6, 2011)

> but Im trying to figure out, why is it on the screen, its all sharp and clear while zoomed in. But in the picture thats taken, all that clarity is gone



Hard to say, but I'd guess it's because the shutter speed was too slow.  (can you check the shutter speed and report it back to us?)


----------

